
Laboratory-evolved bacteria switch to consuming carbon dioxide for growth - kimhindart
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/11/191127161450.htm
======
trenchgun
Ridiculously bad article. No organism consumes CO2 for energy.

Organisms consume CO2 to get the C for material to grow the organism.

